# Gulf 934 Porsche



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I finished up my AFX Porsche 934 repaint. Here it is.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Like always!! Looks awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How can anyone not love a 934/935 series car? Great job!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

VERY nice job! I'm always a fan of the Gulf point themes! Awesome work!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Is there ANYTHING that you can't make look good in that paint combination?!  
Another great looking curve-shredder! :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

That looks SWEET! Those colors have to be one of the most recognized racing liveries in the world. I'd say it's right up there with Marlboro.

I'm tempted to do that scheme on one of mine but I've done several Gulf cars lately and I don't want to over do it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great paint job! What brand of paints did you use?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Frankly I always thought the aurora AFX 934 Porsche' to be somewhat "ugly" in relation to the TOMY 934 Porsche' & TYCO's & AMRAC's version but your paint job brings out a depth & beauty I have seen before.This is the 1st time I have seen it in the Gulf color scheme & it looks great !

Neal :dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looking good Mic, Nice colors and good details would look much better in my Porsche collection though....lol


Coach!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks great! :thumbsup:

I'm fixing to start a project like this but using the Tomy P-959 body instead. Saw a Porsche 911 GT3 Cup car at Indy in June during one of the support races for the F1 GP that was sporting a Gulf paint job. There was also a Jagermeister car. Planning on doing both.

'doba


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Know what you need Mic ?*

A Gulf Tow Truck and a Gulf Hauler for all of these beauties!!!! dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm fixing to start a project like this but using the Tomy P-959 body instead. Saw a Porsche 911 GT3 Cup car at Indy in June during one of the support races for the F1 GP that was sporting a Gulf paint job. There was also a Jagermeister car. Planning on doing both.
> 
> 'doba


Thanks for the idea. I have a Tomy 959. I love the body, but the colors I'm not crazy about. Why didn't I think of this myself?

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> great paint job! What brand of paints did you use?


Dutch Boy sky blue paint.



















and orange pactra line tape

and Rustoleum Painter's touch orange


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have to love that Gulf paint scheme. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ya know...*

I've NEVER been a fan of the Ford J-Car, but even the lowly J would look good in Gulf. What sayest thou Mic??  tjd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That would be a lot of fun to drive. Love the colors and theme. Remind me in a month or so about this car. I have lots of pojects on the bench and this would be a cool car to build some day in the some what near future. Great car!!!

Sweet, Bob...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> I've NEVER been a fan of the Ford J-Car, but even the lowly J would look good in Gulf. What sayest thou Mic??  tjd


A J-Car would look Awesome. Anyone have a spare?

I really think any car would look good.

I'm thinking I want to do a Chevelle.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> A J-Car would look Awesome. Anyone have a spare?


I have a couple. One has been painted an odd combination of colors. One is unpainted. I'd be willing to part with one to see it painted nicely.

Patrick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*MM 67 Vette...*

Trans Amish.


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

*micyou03*,

Can't ever lose using Gulf color scheme, one of my favs, no matter the ride.

_Very _ nice job by the way . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------

